# November Meeting



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I have offered to host the November meeting at my house in Sharonville. Originally, the group agreed on Saturday 11/19, but at the end of the meeting I realized that I already had a commitment that day. So, how does Sunday 11/20 at 4pm sound to everyone? It will be after the Bengals game, so that won't be a distraction and maybe some of the people who normally can't make it to the Saturday meetings can make a Sunday meeting. 

How does this sound to everybody?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Either day is fine for me, but Sunday is better.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Either


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I made this a sticky and will unstick it after the meeting. I will do this with future meeting info so it will be easy for everyone to find  

Sunday is good for me even though the Ravens play at 4:15. Maybe I will get lucky and it will be televised on regular TV. If not, I will have to record it. Then again, the way they are going, I may not even care to watch them by then


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Surprisingly, Saturdays are now better for me. Sundays work but 4:00pm is too late for me to make it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

MatPat said:


> Sunday is good for me even though the Ravens play at 4:15. Maybe I will get lucky and it will be televised on regular TV. If not, I will have to record it. Then again, the way they are going, I may not even care to watch them by then


I read in the paper today that CBS is changing the schedule around for the Baltimore game and the Cinci game on the 20th. I think Baltimore now plays at 1pm and Cinci at 4:15pm. I don't know if this will matter as far as scheduling for those who want to watch the Bungals, err, I mean Bengals play 

You may want to verify the above info if you decide to hold the meeting earlier...


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sunday is probably bad for me now that I think about it. Gotta go down and watch the boys in blue put an a**whoopin on the Bengals.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Either day is fine.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Right now we'll just plan on meeting at 4 if the Bengals play at 1 or at 1 if they play at 4.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

It is a 4:00 game


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

So your final answer is Sunday, the 20th at 1 PM?


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Did I sound like Meredith Viera?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Who????


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Simpte 27 said:


> Who????


The woman who hosts _Who Wants to be a Millionaire_ also one of Barbara Walters' co-hosts of daytime talk show _The View _on NBC.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh! Not much of a T.V. watcher here. (Except E.S.P.N.) Occasionally the Law & order series or C.S.I. but mostly Discovery and History channel.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Simpte 27 said:


> Oh! Not much of a T.V. watcher here. (Except E.S.P.N.) Occasionally the Law & order series or C.S.I. but mostly Discovery and History channel.


Gee, Damon, from your description of your viewing habits it sounds like I watch even less television than you do and at least I know what each of those shows you named were, plus the ones I referred to, AND the cable channels you refer to that I don't subscribe to. So... why would the level of your TV viewing mean you not be current on popular culture?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I watch most of them because for some reason, I'm never in control of the remote.  My viewing habits (except sports) consist of coming home from work, setting the timer and falling asleep to the t.v.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Back on topic, the meeting is at 1pm at Rob's house on the 20th. I'm sure Rob will post some directions either here or via e-mail for those who need them. Just let him know.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry I could make it out everybody. I got stuck forever on Reading Road waiting for a train to cross. It actually came to a -complete stop- and by that time I had to turn around and get to my studio because we had an early session. I wouldn't have been able to stay for more than a half hour, but I had a bag full of blyxa japonica and some xmas and java moss.... Matt, I may ship the stuff to you.

d'oh.


----------

